# Weigh Bridge in The NW



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Decided the dirty deed had to be done and track down a weigh bridge near me. It was more difficult than I though but eventually I got the local Trading Standards Office to give me a name.

The one they came up with was Viridor who seem to be a waste management company. As they only charge £6 inc vat I decided to look no further.

The depot I went to was in Trafford Park and although they were friendly and helpful were not familiar with getting front and rear axle weights.

I am not familiar with the process either but decided that if I left the back wheels off the scales and got one weight and then putting the whole van on I would get my weights by subtracting one from the other.

It's a quick, easy, cheap and friendly process.

Link to Viridor


----------

